# Apple iTunes Store launched in India



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2012)

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/search/istore2.png

*Music:* Bollywood, Indian Pop, etc
The price is in Indian Rupees [ Rs ] and starts at Rs 12 per song.

The bit rate of the songs in the iTunes Store are 256Kbps AAC [ Advanced Audio Codec ]

- Apple iTunes Songs purchase has a advantage of automatic sync between all iDevices from Apple.

*Movies:* Bollywood, etc.

Buy or Rent Hindi Movies or any regional movies.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome!
This was quite unexpected!

As far the song price I would say Rs.9 would be ideal.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

Movies?


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Awesome!
> This was quite unexpected!
> 
> As far the song price I would say Rs.9 would be ideal.



NO ! Flipkart is selling mp3 songs which are converted to 320 kbps.

Apple is selling the *Original Songs directly from the Song Company* in AAC format [ Advanced Audio Codec ] in 256Kbps AAC.

All songs will match with the iTunes in the cloud service automatically.



RCuber said:


> Movies?



Yes , Forgot to mention that.

You can BUY or RENT movies as well. 

Cheers !


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally it's here. Already downloaded a free song(single of the week)

And see this iTunes Store Here!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Good news...

How the Movies Rent will work..I mean will the user download or Disc Copy will be given?


Terabyte said:


> Awesome!
> This was quite unexpected!
> 
> As far the song price I would say *Rs.9* would be ideal.


Rs5 wud be gr8


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Good news...
> 
> How the Movies Rent will work..I mean will the user download or Disc Copy will be given?



As soon as you RENT the movie from iTunes Store it will start downloading on your computer. You can watch this rented movie within 30 days. Once you click on the PLAY button you have 48 hours to complete the movie.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 4, 2012)

So is it only for apple devices or it can be downloaded and used with Andros?


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2012)

^^
You can use iTunes for Windows XP, Windows 7 or 8.

iTunes for Mac OS X 10.6 / 10.7 / 10.8


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> As soon as you RENT the movie from iTunes Store it will start downloading on your computer. You can watch this rented movie within 30 days. Once you click on the PLAY button you have 48 hours to complete the movie.



Ok..after 30days what will happen?& 48hrs?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2012)

the movie file gets deleted


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Anorion said:


> the movie file gets deleted


Deleted??
Oh that means the movie file can only be played in itunes & not other players.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> As soon as you RENT the movie from iTunes Store it will start downloading on your computer. You can watch this rented movie within 30 days. *Once you click on the PLAY button you have 48 hours to complete the movie*.



Is that a one-time process?
Cant we watch multiple times, within the rented period?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2012)

yep, and the player keeps track of plays... this is not something new, podcasts have always worked like this and are configured to download new stuff and delete the already viewed/ listened to stuff automatically

you can watch the movie multiple times within the 48 hours of starting to play it, but not after


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh that means the movie file can only be played in itunes & not other players.



Welcome to DRM  videos purchased on iTunes cannot be played in any other player. But you can play the music files in any player which supports AAC. 

in the mean time.. I find the renting price as too high, Rs. 80 SD quality. there are other services which deliver original rental DVD to home !!


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Is that a one-time process?
> Cant we watch multiple times, within the rented period?



In simple terms, it is a ONE-TIME process. Once PLAY is clicked, it ought to complete the 48 hours time limit, and the file gets deleted.

But, you can pause the movies in Windows 7 iTunes, and pick it up again on iPad or iPhone or Mac within the 48 hours.

If you have TataSky at home, showcase movies works the same way.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

^ok got it..thanks for clarity


----------



## theserpent (Dec 4, 2012)

Dam i wish google's now or whatever its called launches in India


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

BTW.. for Other Music from upcoming artists I will still buy from band camp as the money goes directly to the artists.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2012)

bandcamp is obviously better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

Well albums like the Coldplay Mylo Xyloto[just citing an example] can be had for as less as Rs.80, quality greater than Flyte.
See this *itunes.apple.com/in/album/mylo-xyloto/id471339278


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 4, 2012)

great news..



RCuber said:


> BTW.. for Other Music from upcoming artists I will still buy from band camp as the money goes directly to the artists.



+1


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

screw this. im not paying 12 bucks for DRM.

+1 for bandcamp!!!
down with DRM!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

^^ doomgiver.. iTunes music is no longer DRM'ed.. you can copy it to any device capable of playing it.. only thing is that it will include purchase details embedded in it.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> screw this. im not paying 12 bucks for DRM.
> 
> +1 for bandcamp!!!
> down with DRM!!!



 Ignorance.


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> screw this. im not paying 12 bucks for DRM
> 
> +1 for bandcamp!!!
> down with DRM!!!



^ Could not agree more! Itunes is a bloatware+malware+crapware and what not! And I shall buy orginal music CDs any day and encode and play on any device, even if I have to pay more. No DRM, total freedom. Apple+DRM, you may please go to hell.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 5, 2012)

Never Support Patent Trolls  
I hate itunes

I lost so many music when i formated my comp why? Cause apple products need ICrap to sync a


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> ^ Could not agree more! Itunes is a bloatware+malware+crapware and what not! And I shall buy orginal music CDs any day and encode and play on any device, even if I have to pay more. No DRM, total freedom. Apple+DRM, you may please go to hell.



iTunes music is DRM-free. You can play it on any device. Your argument may go to hell.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 5, 2012)

^ If music is drm free are movies DRM Free too? 1080p movies rates are good


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^ If music is drm free are movies DRM Free too? 1080p movies rates are good


Movies are not DRM free, but look at it this way. Do you know any other way to buy or rent 1080p movies in India? Piracy thrives when there is no alternative service. iTunes Store is the first service to bring 1080p movies to India. It has DRM, and I'm not going to say I like it, but don't original discs have DRM too? Why hate Apple when there is no legal DRM-free movie service?

And I feel that 1080p movies for Rs 120 (rent) and Rs 490 (buy) is excellent value. 
Theatre in Delhi: Rs 200 minimum.
DVD: Rs 399 minimum (most movies are Rs 499)
Blu-Ray: Rs 1,499

And you have advertisements in all of these, something you don't see in iTunes AFAIK.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 5, 2012)

Yea, Your right in that matter, Down the line i can see flipkart opening up a digital movie store too.


----------



## roady (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: iTunes Music Store launched in India Today ! *

I think it'll take time to get used to the paying-for-music in India... since majority of the Indian internet base is used to getting free content online. But I think it's high time people start valuing things. How well if Flipkart's flyte service doing? Anyone has any clue on this? 

=====================
I'm quite happy with the Indian version of iTunes. 

...Not so happy with the first suggested song on iTunes... god save the EDM world.

[youtube]XFFLsxPinkw[/youtube]


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

links to the said drm free nature of itunes?

anyway, even if it is drm free, itunes is still the most bloated thing you will ever install on your computer.... barring nero.


----------



## roady (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> links to the said drm free nature of itunes?
> 
> anyway, even if it is drm free, itunes is still the most bloated thing you will ever install on your computer.... barring nero.



DRM free music - iTunes 11 for Mac: Usage rights for iTunes Store purchases

Fair DRM policy for videos - 

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/6166/videon.png

this is just one of the movies I just checked out... and it's a quite logical pricing strategy done by Apple. 

What's the definition of 'bloated' according to you? Just curious...


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> links to the said drm free nature of itunes?
> 
> anyway, even if it is drm free, itunes is still the most bloated thing you will ever install on your computer.... barring nero.


This happened in 2009, so one would assume that you knew about it. 

And DRM-free means you can play it in any music player. iTunes makes no sense for four-year-old Windows machines, but it runs smoothly on most newer PCs and even older Macs.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

How good is Google’s Instant Mix? « Music Machinery

this may interest you...

also, i said "bloatware", not slow.
they also send personal user info to their servers, and save that info on the devices/whatever. i'd not use itunes


----------



## roady (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> How good is Google’s Instant Mix? « Music Machinery
> 
> this may interest you...
> 
> ...


the only thing you should be worried is - whether your information is sold to 3rd parties - and if it is - it'd better be anonymous.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> How good is Google’s Instant Mix? « Music Machinery
> 
> this may interest you...
> 
> ...


As long as it doesn't slow down the system, no one cares whether it is bloatware or not. All of your arguments sound like you have decided everything Apple is bad just because it is made by Apple. As if Google does not store any of your data or track you.

Instant Mix looks good, thanks for the link. About time we had a good mood-based playlist maker.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 5, 2012)

Krow said:


> Movies are not DRM free, but look at it this way. Do you know any other way to buy or rent 1080p movies in India? Piracy thrives when there is no alternative service. iTunes Store is the first service to bring 1080p movies to India. It has DRM, and I'm not going to say I like it, but don't original discs have DRM too? Why hate Apple when there is no legal DRM-free movie service?
> 
> And I feel that 1080p movies for Rs 120 (rent) and Rs 490 (buy) is excellent value.
> Theatre in Delhi: Rs 200 minimum.
> ...



Yes. I agree.

Also, this 1080p movies from the iTunes store comes with EXTRAS, like

- Deleted scenes

- Behind the Scenes footages

- Interactive content. < image gallery for example >

- 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Also, this 1080p movies from the iTunes store comes with EXTRAS, like
> 
> - Deleted scenes
> 
> - Behind the Scenes footages



Why would anyone buy a disc now?


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

This is an iTunes Store thread. Stay on topic please.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 5, 2012)

Itunes is the biggest bloatware on this planet i can even call it a malware.
Say i want to copy a video, songs into a andro cell.
connect cell-copy paste
Apple product?
Connect-Open itunes-add to library-sync( Songs dont sync if its not in your computer) that sucks-its a longer proccess


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2012)

Can we get FLAC format songs there??? SQ of mp3 are highly inferior to them. And can't find most of my fav. songs in that format on net.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2012)

just because you are used to handle your data in a particular way, does not make it more convenient
All your iTunes purchases are in the cloud forever. You can just delete the stuff you don't need, knowing for a fact that a perfect copy is just a click away. The system is designed to cycle data continuously, as against hoarding it. You don't end up with mountains and mountains of data as you keep using, say as on a desktop. This simplifies the process so much, that it becomes cumbersome to use a file manager, manage space, or worry about data fragmentation, or the burnt DVDs getting flaked.... all of that stuff is more convenient. Yeah Right. 
After iOS 5, there is zero reason to use iTunes on a desktop. Can't think of one reason why I need to connect my iDevices to the iTunes on my comp :/ 

most bloated thing on the comp? prolly the pdf reader


----------



## rbhagat (Dec 8, 2012)

I am very excited..... Now i will get all the latest songs from there....yeppeeeee.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 8, 2012)

:crystalball: *senses that flipkart may soon launch movie store*


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> :crystalball: *senses that flipkart may soon launch movie store*



Don't think so. Their DVD business is doing fine. No reason to launch a digital distribution (they will know better of Bandwidth problem probably better than Apple)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 8, 2012)

> *1.Don't think so. Their DVD business is doing fine*. No reason to launch a digital distribution 2.*(they will know better of Bandwidth problem probably better than Apple) *


1.who does not like some extra $ $  
2. :bandwith probs     . most of the people have Large "digital movie" libraries already so don't give gyan about "bandwidth"


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 8, 2012)

Forgot to mention this in begining  India is not alone Apple also launched iTunes in UAE too


----------



## rakeshyadav (Dec 11, 2012)

Its HD quality.


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2012)

T.Cook said "India" is a not a bigger market for them. Why then, still they're investing money on us?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> T.Cook said "India" is a not a bigger market for them. Why then, still they're investing money on us?



  Because unlike Physical Stores and staff ,inventories setting up Software internet market is much cheaper...


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2012)

From the physical side, its OK. 
But, how they're so sure that "We will buy a song from them @ Rs 12 per song".

To me, i still feel, its overpriced/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 11, 2012)

^it is.  anyway who pays for stuff thats free 
crApple wants to prove that indians are still poor

hell,we are rich,irrespective of what some white man in Cupertino says
but


> anyway who pays for stuff thats free


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

I would rather buy original music from anywhere else rather than Apple Store. Screw them.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 13, 2012)

indian housewives have more gold than fort knox... src is that bbc docu welcome to india 
at one time there was a rationale for piracy saying it was more environmentally easier and they were overpriced... this argument no longer holds for the price points in digital stores... even if it is overpriced, and the prices are falling, and will fall with more use 

this hating apple thing may be in fashion and all but it is attitude polarization, a textbook case of conformation bias

iTunes Match, don't think that's in India yet, for $25 a year, you can sync your existing mp3 library with the store... interested in such a service?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

Well said Anorion 

But iTunes Match is in India. I got my prompt first day to subscribe. It costs Rs.1200. I don't really have any need to subscribe to it.


Gearbox said:


> From the physical side, its OK.
> But, how they're so sure that "We will buy a song from them @ Rs 12 per song".
> 
> To me, i still feel, its overpriced/



Most albums cost way less than price of individual songs.


----------



## dissel (Dec 13, 2012)

Not all music album cheap at itunes.....

Like at the time of this post 

Rang De Basanti Priced at itunes Rs. 100/- at 256Kbps AAC format 

Flyte 140/- at 320 Kbps MP3 Download

Flip Kart Audio CD Format 160/- 

Here Itunes option Cheaper.

---------------

A Devotional Album (regional) by Anup Jalota cost at Itunes 120/- @ 256kbps AAC format.

Where Flyte the same cost 108/- @ 320 Kbps MP3 format.

So took Flyte way.
---------------

Looking for Asha Bhosle's Rabindra Sangget Album which released in the middle 80's.....there is no trace of the full album at Flyte only 1 or 2 Song available,where the Full album available at Itunes and divided in 2 different album which cost me 132/- (60+72).

The same album (audio cd) available in Music World and a leading music store in my city at 160/- & 150/- respectively.....So choice was obvious.....took the itunes way.
---------------

Except for Rang De Basanti.....these last 2 album not available freely....hmmmm way.

So for me Itunes & Flyte both are great....


Update another comparison :-

*i.imgur.com/b4y9O.png

Audio CD @ FK :- 

Sera Swagato Folk music | Music | Flipkart.com Bengali Audio CD

------------------

At Itunes 

*i.imgur.com/os462.png

At FK much cheaper

Personal Memories Rahul And I Vol 1: Asha Bhosle - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com


----------



## Anorion (Dec 14, 2012)

oh we have match. cool. no need of mp3s anyway, as long as you have apps that stream music. between saavn and shoutcast, there's not much left. But still expected much brouhaha over legitimizing all your pirated music for Rs 1200 a year, maybe apple needs to amp up some of its infamous marketing here


----------

